# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Dash, Dash Pro, wireless intelligent earphones, Bragi LLC., Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Bragi LLC.

"The Dash – Wireless Smart In Ear Headphones" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Device Could Solve One Of The Biggest Problems Facing Wearable Tech"

by Lisa Eadicicco
May 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

The Dash - Wireless Smart In Ear Headphones 

 Published on Feb 9, 2014




> World's First Wireless Smart In Ear Headphones. 1000 Songs. Performance Tracking. Body Sensors. Secure Fit.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

BRAGI - A message from the development team 

 Published on Mar 11, 2014




> Toby speaks about the developer package
> Josef about the challenges of physics
> Richard about not being Doc Brown
> A word from the team that develops the
> World's First Wireless Smart In Ear Headphones. 1000 Songs. Performance Tracking. Body Sensors. Secure Fit.

----------


## Airicist

Bragi Dash | Best of CES 2015

Published on Jan 14, 2015




> Winner of the Best Health/Fitness Category
> Read more here:
> "An exclusive look at Bragi's ambitious smart headphones"
> 
> by James Trew
> January 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Bragi shows off The Dash - the world's first 'hearable'

Published on Feb 24, 2016




> Bragi developed the dash, the world’s first wireless smart earphones that combines 3 features in a single product; music player, live coaching assistant and smart phone companion. the dash won last years international Consumer Electronics show (CES) 2015 innovation Award Best of Innovation in the headphones product category.

----------


## Airicist

Use the dash as a Bluetooth headset

Published on Mar 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Bragi makes The Dash series Amazon Alexa-compatible

Published on Sep 1, 2017




> Access Amazon's assistant Alexa directly from your Dash with your BOS 3.1 update released in October!


"Bragi makes The Dash & Dash Pro series Amazon Alexa-compatible"

by Daniel
September 1, 2017

"Bragi’s Dash and Dash Pro wireless earbuds to get Amazon Alexa"

by Darrell Etherington
September 1, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Love running with the Dash Pro

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> The Dash Pro is the perfect companion for runners of all levels.
> 
> Main features:
> 
> * Store up to 1000 songs and audiobooks in the Dash Pro (no phone needed)
> 
> * Audio Transparency lets you hear the surroundings while enjoying your music
> 
> * Waterproof (yes you can swim with it!)
> ...

----------


## Airicist

The Dash Pro with Amazon Alexa - Bragi OS 3.1 update

Published on Oct 27, 2017




> Check out the new Bragi OS 3.1 update and start using Amazon’s smart assistant, Alexa.
> 
> BOS 3.1 welcomes Alexa to The Dash
> Update to BOS 3.1 to use The Dash to trigger thousands of skills through Amazon Alexa.
> 
> Request an Uber, get the latest headlines from The Guardian, or check your local train schedule, all hands-free.
> 
> Thanks to 5 hours of playtime on The Dash Pro, you can also enjoy Amazon Prime Music, Pandora, or a good audiobook on Audible


.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bragi exits wearables as it sells Dash business to mystery buyer"
The company will now focus on licensing its AI business

by Hugh Langley
April 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bragi confirms it’s pivoting out of the wireless earbuds business"
So long, Bragi Dash?

by Sean Hollister
April 2, 2019

----------

